# the best goat for foraging??



## pianoman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello all. We are just setting out on this goat adventure and need some advice. We are desiring goats primarily for their foraging capabilities and also as pets for our kids to love on. We would like to eventually milk them as well. We have a section of land that is being overtaken with English ivy and are hoping that the goats will eat it all. My question to you: Is there a breed of goat that would be best suited for this?? Are some better foragers than others?? Any advice or experience would be most appreciated!!

Jena


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all goats are great foragers but if you want a milking goat you might want to look into a dairy breed or even a miniature (nigerian dwarf or pygmy). 

Welcome to TGS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

first off welcome..Jena.... :wave: 

I agree with Stacey... all goats are foragers......and I agree that... any dairy breed for the milk.... will best suit you ......for your needs..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ditto. and welcome. :greengrin:


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Cashmeres are supposed to be very good foragers, and I hear they can be milked. They probably won't produce as much as a dairy goat, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

A larger breed of goat is going to eat more. if youre looking for milk a dairy breed would probably be best as they were bred for that. But there are sual purpose breeds out there such as a kinder, smaller goats they make great pets and are easy for children to handle. They make a great dairy goat as well as a good meat goat. Plus they have neat ears that stick out to the sides.
beth


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats LOVE ivy. It is also very good for them - I use it when one is off their food, to help increase their appetite. They go for it like crazy... however if you have a whole ton of it I'd suggest limiting their intake to start off with, as too much of a good thing isn't good for any of us :wink: 

I have full sized dairy goats...

LW


----------



## pianoman (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your responses!!!! I look forward to getting to know you all better in the days to come.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome..Jena... :greengrin: ...we look forward to... all your questions....feel free to ask... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really any breed is good for foraging. But I would say the nigerian dwarf would be ideal. They are small enough for kids to handle, produce a surprisingly fair amount of milk, and then during the winter they will eat less hay than the average sized goat which means less $$ spent on them. They also come in almost any color and markings. The only down side I can see is they can't reach as high to get forage as a regular sized goat.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Jena! You've already gotten great advice/suggestions... I just wanted to welcome you to TGS!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pygmies are great foragers! They also can provide meat and milk (originally a meat breed). But people hardly use them for meat anymore. They are great pets. And also small and easy to handle. But any breed would work. :greengrin: 

Welcome to TGS!! :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome! Ido have pygmy/nigi crosses and I do use them for milk as well as pets. 

Most of the time when I let them out to forage, they are gone for hours but come back home just before it's time to milk.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, welcome. Looks like you have some great options here. I have Myotonics AKA Fainting goats but they are a meet breed and though they can be milked your other options would be better for that. However, the options you have are good ones and if you just want a good pet at some point, Myotonics are great for that.

Glad to have you, let us know how it goes! :wink: :leap: :wave:


----------

